# Please help to accept the job offer or not



## Vijay Kalasariya (Sep 29, 2014)

Dear Friends,
Please help me to take decision to accept the job offer or not.

I have got 2 yrs. contractual job offer from Malaysian oil & gas company to work at their office in KL at KLCC as Executive. I am an engineer with experience 8.75 years. They have offered me Monthly salary of RM17000 + health insurance. I have to arrange accommodation & daily transportation by myself.

I am from Gujarat province of India. Earning Rs.85000 per month & living in home town. We are husband & wife only and no children. Like to rent full furnished 1 BHK (Bedroom Hall Kitchen) apartment/flat in KL.

1) How is the above salary as per the current cost of living in KL?
2) Which area will be cost effective for me to live considering daily transportation time/cost? How much can be approx. rent for small full furnished flat?
3) How much money can I save monthly after deduction of tax, rent & domestic spending?.


----------



## Vijay Kalasariya (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Thanks*

Dear Mike,
Thanks a lot for your reply.

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## Voodoogirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Vijay Kalasariya said:


> Dear Friends,
> Please help me to take decision to accept the job offer or not.
> 
> I have got 2 yrs. contractual job offer from Malaysian oil & gas company to work at their office in KL at KLCC as Executive. I am an engineer with experience 8.75 years. They have offered me Monthly salary of RM17000 + health insurance. I have to arrange accommodation & daily transportation by myself.
> ...


Hi there, with RM 17,000, you can live relatively comfortably in Malaysia. If your wife is not working, your income per month will be somewhat around the middle class household income range. I guess it’s best to engage a real estate agent to advice on what area to stay by telling them your budget (maybe around RM 2.5k to RM 3.5k or lesser for studio unit) and requirements. Also, since you are working at KLCC which is accessible via the putra LRT line, you can stay at any area further away from KL that is assessable by train. For some train lines such as putra LRT, you can buy the LRT pass for RM 100 per month for unlimited usage. 

If you are not required to travel frequently outside Malaysia, perhaps you should ensure that you have more than 182 days of physical presence in Malaysia each calendar year in order to qualify as tax resident. As a tax resident, you will be able to claim reliefs in your tax return and also will be taxed at a gradual scale rate instead of a flat rate of 26%. 

http://www.hasil.gov.my/goindex.php?lgv=2&chg=1 tax rate


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Voodoogirl said:


> Hi there, with RM 17,000, you can live relatively comfortably in Malaysia. If your wife is not working, your income per month will be somewhat around the middle class household income range. I guess it’s best to engage a real estate agent to advice on what area to stay by telling them your budget (maybe around RM 2.5k to RM 3.5k or lesser for studio unit) and requirements. Also, since you are working at KLCC which is accessible via the putra LRT line, you can stay at any area further away from KL that is assessable by train. For some train lines such as putra LRT, you can buy the LRT pass for RM 100 per month for unlimited usage.
> 
> If you are not required to travel frequently outside Malaysia, perhaps you should ensure that you have more than 182 days of physical presence in Malaysia each calendar year in order to qualify as tax resident. As a tax resident, you will be able to claim reliefs in your tax return and also will be taxed at a gradual scale rate instead of a flat rate of 26%.
> 
> http://www.hasil.gov.my/goindex.php?lgv=2&chg=1 tax rate


hi ,
i pm you ,please reply


----------



## DanielOZ (Mar 25, 2016)

17000 is very comfortable , no worry, you may look around for housing in bangsar


----------



## Jen Nichol (Apr 24, 2016)

RM17,000 , minus rm400 - rm500 for transportation , rm2k- rm3k fully furnished house , rm1k for misc stuff , yes you can live a comfortable life here.


----------

